# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Andro Wekua “Some Pheasants in Singularity” at Spruth Magers, London

## Airicist

Author - Andro Wekua 

hmoussemagazine.it/andro-wekua-spruethmagers

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 21, 2014

Andro Wekua at Spruth Magers London




> Some Pheasants in Singularity is Andro Wekua's first exhibition at the gallery Spruth Magers. For this show, Andro Wekua transforms the London gallery by installing a wall constructed of rough breeze blocks behind the large bay window of the gallery. The wall partially obscures the view into the gallery space, hiding a life-sized sculpture of an androgynous adolescent that is suspended from the ceiling of the main gallery room. The figure is both robotic and lifelike. The exhibition also features a group of paintings that combine portraiture, abstraction and figuration.
> 
> Andro Wekua was born in Sochumi, Georgia. He lives and works in Berlin and New York. His education includes National Art School, Sochumi, Georgia; Phil. Institute ‘Gogebaschwili’ in Tiblisi, Georgia; and Visual Art School in Basel, Switzerland. In 2011 he was nominated for Preis der Nationalgalerie f?r junge Kunst, Berlin (Germany).
> 
> Andro Wekua: Some Pheasants in Singularity / Spruth Magers London. Opening reception, October 13, 2014.

----------

